# Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert



## Oberst Klink (7. April 2013)

*Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Guten Abend Leute,

nach dem ihr diese News gelesen habt, dürfte der Abend für einige nicht mehr all zu gut sein. Denn Google plant laut Computerbase die Übernahme des beliebten Messengerdienstes WhatsApp. 

Google düfte vor allem wegen des neuen Dienstes, "Google Babble" genannt, Interesse an WhatsApp haben. WhatsApp ist vor allem wegen der großen Anzahl an Nutzern für Google und Facebook interessant, die den Dienst bereits täglich nutzen. 

Was bei einer Übernahme durch Facebook zu erwarten ist, lässt sich schwer sagen. Dagegen dürfte bei einer Übernahme durch Google klar sein, dass WhatsApp in der derzeitigen Form nicht mehr weiter existieren würde. Eine Integration in "Google Babble" wäre wohl unausweichlich. 


Quelle: Spekulationen um WhatsApp-Übernahme durch Google - ComputerBase


----------



## Keksdose12 (7. April 2013)

Super irgendwann haben Google und Apple alles aufgekauft -.-

Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft einfach alles erfolgreiche kaufen und ausschlachten bzw. Auf gewinnmaximierung auslegen machen die doch alle


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

An Whatsapp dürften viele interessiert sein.


----------



## Telmur (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Lieber Google als Facebook, sonst brauchen die Leute die WhatsApp haben auch Facebook.
Außerdem finde ich Google weitaus Sympathischer als Facebook. 
Facebook macht mir Angst.


----------



## OdlG (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Für ein Android-Gerrät muss man doch eigentlich ohnehin schon ein Google-Konto haben. Also wäre das doch wesentlich besser als wenn F***book Whatsapp übernimmt


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Super irgendwann haben Google und Apple alles aufgekauft -.-
> 
> Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft einfach alles erfolgreiche kaufen und ausschlachten bzw. Auf gewinnmaximierung auslegen machen die doch alle


Von Apple hat keiner was gesagt. 


Telmur schrieb:


> Lieber Google als Facebook, sonst brauchen die Leute die WhatsApp haben auch Facebook.
> Außerdem finde ich Google weitaus Sympathischer als Facebook.
> Facebook macht mir Angst.


Keine Sorge, Google ist schlimmer. 
Die bekommen die Daten auch ohne danach zu fragen. 

@Topic
Mich kümmert es eher wenig, wer jetzt den Zuschlag bekommt, da ich WhatsApp nicht nutze. 
Hab darin noch nie Sinn gesehen, da ich per Facebook und Handy mit Freunden den Kontakt halte.


----------



## Lexx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Super irgendwann haben Google und Apple alles aufgekauft


 Mein KLOMUSCHEL bekommen sie nicht! 



Rizzard schrieb:


> An Whatsapp dürften viele interessiert sein.


 Ums mit Monty Python zu sagen: Ich nicht!


----------



## sb117j (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Super dann kann man sich wieder was neues suchen, weils eh dan den bach runter geht wenn es Google oder Facebook übernehmen.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2013)

Sehr negative Entwicklung ...


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



OdlG schrieb:


> Für ein Android-Gerrät muss man doch eigentlich ohnehin schon ein Google-Konto haben. Also wäre das doch wesentlich besser als wenn F***book Whatsapp übernimmt


 
Du brauchst überhaupt kein Googlekonto, um dein Androidgerät zu nutzen. 
Willst du in den Playstore, reicht ein Googlekonto mit einer Mailadresse, sonst nix.
Willst du aber irgendwelche Dienste nutzen wie Google+ oder was weiß ich noch, dann wollen sie auch schon mehr von dir - für Whatsapp oder was dann daraus wird, mit Sicherheit auch.
Soviel besser ist es also auch nicht.


----------



## Festplatte (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Vielleicht wird mit Google ja mal was anständiges draus!


----------



## Rayken (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Aha und was willst du mit einem Android Gerät ohne Zugang zum Playstore?
3rd Party Apps Installieren? Nur Telefonieren und Sürfen?

Und wenn du schon mal Zugang zum Playstore hast haben die schon mal alle deine 
Daten. Das ein Android Gerät nicht nach hause telefoniert halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Google hat Android sicherlich nicht ohne hintergedanken 
entwickelt und verteilt es quasi umsonst.


----------



## OdlG (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Also ich nutze die folgenden Google-Dienste mit Begeisterung (laut meinem Konto):

Gmail
Google Chrome Sync
Google Cloud Print
Kalender
Kontakte
Talk
Webprotokoll
YouTube

Bei keinem davon habe ich bisher negative Erfahrungen mit Datenklauberei gemacht. Ich habe Webprotokoll sicherheitshalber deaktiviert, aber ansonsten bin ich absolut zufrieden. Daher habe ich keinen Hass auf Gppgle und finde auch eine Übernahme nicht schlimm


----------



## Clawhammer (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Mal ganz ehrlich, wieso benutzen wir eigentlich solche Clients wie Whatsapp oder Viber usw.? 

Im Zeitalter von Flats welche sich auch im Prepaid - Lager eingefunden haben, ist es doch sinnvoller aus gründen wie z.B. Datenschutz etc. auf die gute alte SMS zurück zugreifen. 
In meinem Familien bzw. Bekanntenkreis haben nahezu 95% eine SMS Flat oder halt einen billigen Tarif.

Auf ein paar farbige Smilies kann ich ganz gut verzichten und auf die guten alten Unicode Zeichen zurück greifen.


----------



## PC GAMER (7. April 2013)

WhatsApp ist von Yahoo oder? 

Ich hoffe das WhatsApp bei Yahoo bleibt, aber wenn ich entscheiden dürfte wer von den beiden WhatsApp kaufen darf würde ich mich für Google entscheiden.
Ich weiß ganz genau wieso ich auf Facebook verzichte.

Ich habe nur eine Internet flat und damit telefonierte und schreib ich.


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

@Clawhammer Weil's eben auch Leute wie mich gibt die keine SMS-Flat sondern nur Interwebz haben. 
Und Bilder, Ton, Videos etc lassen sich genau so wie Gruppenchats nicht mit SMS umsetzten.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Und Bilder, Ton, Videos etc lassen sich genau so wie Gruppenchats nicht mit SMS umsetzten.



Für Medien wie Bilder, Audio & Video mag es vielleicht ganz sinnvoll sein, ein Gruppenchat via Whatsapp, nun ich denke das ist äusserst selten das man solches hat. Aber es war jetzt auch Sinn meines vorherigen Posts Whatsapp schlecht zureden, sondern nur mal auf den Fakt Datenschutz/klau hinzuweisen, den egal welcher von beiden, es sind beide Datensammler.


----------



## JPW (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Für Medien wie Bilder, Audio & Video mag es vielleicht ganz sinnvoll sein, ein Gruppenchat via Whatsapp, nun ich denke das ist äusserst selten das man solches hat. Aber es war jetzt auch Sinn meines vorherigen Posts Whatsapp schlecht zureden, sondern nur mal auf den Fakt Datenschutz/klau hinzuweisen, den egal welcher von beiden, es sind beide Datensammler.


 
Ich nutze regelmäßig Gruppenchat, so wie viele Leute die ich kenne auch...


----------



## Revenger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Gruppenchats sind keinesfalls selten, viele benutzen es tag täglich. Viele Studenten, wie zum Beispiel ich, haben einfach mit einer investition von 4€ pro Monat bei ALDI für 200 mb Internet mehr von, als wenn sie eine teure und dazu auch noch begrenzte SMS-Flat finanzieren müssten.


----------



## Hideout (7. April 2013)

Wo gibts denn teure und begrenzte SMS Flat? Ich zahl für unbegrenzt SMS, 800mb Internetflat und 60 Freiminuten nur 8€/mtl insgesamt. Und ich hab überall Netz 
WhatsApp ist ganz nützlich in einigen Bereichen, aber fürs normale Schreiben nutze ich immer noch SMS.


----------



## BrainChecker (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

hm...langsam weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll, bzw. welche Position ich beziehen soll.
Auf der einen Seite habe ich natürlich unheimlichen Respekt vor einer profitorientierten Firma die nach und nach in vielen Bereichen Monopolstellung erreicht.
Auf der anderen Seite drehe ich langsam mit den ganzen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten durch.
Mir gehen in Lightflow mittlerweile die Farben für die Benachrichtigungen aus  SMS, Facebook, Whatsapp, Hike, google Talk....es nimmt kein Ende.
Desweiteren bin ich im Prinzip für diese Zentralisierung. Denn meine Meinung ist, als Mensch der den einzigen Sinn unseres Lebens darin sieht die Zivilisation weiter zu bringen, dass es unsinnig ist, dass mehrere Firmen parallel das selbe Produkt weiterentwickeln. Es gibt so viele Bereiche in denen wir diese Forschungskapazität wirklich benötigen würden. Messenger fallen aber bestimmt nicht in diese Sparte.


----------



## JackWilliams (7. April 2013)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> hm...langsam weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll, bzw. welche Position ich beziehen soll.
> Auf der einen Seite habe ich natürlich unheimlichen Respekt vor einer profitorientierten Firma die nach und nach in vielen Bereichen Monopolstellung erreicht.
> Auf der anderen Seite drehe ich langsam mit den ganzen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten durch.
> Mir gehen in Lightflow mittlerweile die Farben für die Benachrichtigungen aus  SMS, Facebook, Whatsapp, Hike, google Talk....es nimmt kein Ende.
> Desweiteren bin ich im Prinzip für diese Zentralisierung. Denn meine Meinung ist, als Mensch der den einzigen Sinn unseres Lebens darin sieht die Zivilisation weiter zu bringen, dass es unsinnig ist, dass mehrere Firmen parallel das selbe Produkt weiterentwickeln. Es gibt so viele Bereiche in denen wir diese Forschungskapazität wirklich benötigen würden. Messenger fallen aber bestimmt nicht in diese Sparte.



Wird Zeit für einen Nachfolger der SMS, wie er mit joyn angekündigt wurde. Für alle Plattformen und am besten unabhangig ....


----------



## JPW (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Joyn ist meiner Meinung nach aber ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Wer zwingt WhatsApp denn sich kaufen zu lassen?


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



BrainChecker schrieb:


> hm...langsam weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll, bzw. welche Position ich beziehen soll.
> Auf der einen Seite habe ich natürlich unheimlichen Respekt vor einer profitorientierten Firma die nach und nach in vielen Bereichen Monopolstellung erreicht.
> Auf der anderen Seite drehe ich langsam mit den ganzen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten durch.
> Mir gehen in Lightflow mittlerweile die Farben für die Benachrichtigungen aus  SMS, Facebook, Whatsapp, Hike, google Talk....es nimmt kein Ende.
> Desweiteren bin ich im Prinzip für diese Zentralisierung. Denn meine Meinung ist, als Mensch der den einzigen Sinn unseres Lebens darin sieht die Zivilisation weiter zu bringen, dass es unsinnig ist, dass mehrere Firmen parallel das selbe Produkt weiterentwickeln. Es gibt so viele Bereiche in denen wir diese Forschungskapazität wirklich benötigen würden. Messenger fallen aber bestimmt nicht in diese Sparte.



Bist doch selbst schuld, wenn du alles installierst und nutzt! Dazu ist man nicht gezwungen.

Und ganz nebenbei, wenn es nur eine Firma gäbe, die solche Dienste anböte, dann wäre spätestens nach der SMS Schluß gewesen in der Entwicklung. Ohne Wettbewerb kein Fortschritt! Das ist nunmal so. D.h. wenn google mal das Monopol in vielen Bereichen hat, dann ist erst mal Schluß mit großen Neuerungen. Entwickeln kostet schließlich Geld und warum das ausgeben, wenn eh schon alle meins nutzen? 

Beispiele für sowas gibts genug. So ein Monopol hält einige Jahre und dann kommt wieder ein neuer, cleverer Anbieter und bringt den Monopolisten in Bedrängnis. So wie es z.B. gerade MS passiert... alles normal


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Also ich finde ICQ Mobile eh wesentlich besser. Da kann man fast alle Nutzer von MSN, Facebook und anderen Seiten hinzufügen und das kostenlos. Bei uns hat es Whatsapp schon lange abgelöst, na gut, seit der Sache mit dem Bezahlen 

@ Zappaesk
Was passiert den mit MS?


----------



## hendrosch (8. April 2013)

Whatsapp ist einfach praktisch und was ist so schlimm daran dafür 90cent im jahr zu bezahlen die müssen ja auch irgendwas verdienen. 
Was mich nur stört ist das sie mal sagten für IOS wäre es dauerhaft kostenlos bzw. durch den einmaligen kauf erledigt jetzt aber anscheinend auch dort die Gebühr einführen wollen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Google würde mich weniger stören als Facebook


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Rayken schrieb:


> Aha und was willst du mit einem Android Gerät ohne Zugang zum Playstore?
> 3rd Party Apps Installieren? Nur Telefonieren und Sürfen?



Kommt aufs Gerät an. Im Prinzip war auf meinem Tablet beim Kauf schon alles drauf, was man so braucht - vielen würde das reichen.
Bei Amazon gibt es auch Apps (und auch anderswo gibt es legale Appstores) - und da hatte ich schon ein Konto, bevor es Android überhaupt gab.




> Und wenn du schon mal Zugang zum Playstore hast haben die schon mal alle deine
> Daten. Das ein Android Gerät nicht nach hause telefoniert halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Und? Google hat eine Emailadresse von mir und weiß natürlich, welche Apps aus dem Appstore ich geladen habe.
Wer seinen Kram über Google sichert und Email und was weiß ich noch alles über Google macht, ist selbst schuld. Alternativen existieren. Man muss die Dienste, mit denen Google die User beglücken möchte, nicht nutzen.



> Google hat Android sicherlich nicht ohne hintergedanken
> entwickelt und verteilt es quasi umsonst.



Natürlich nicht - jedes Android-Gerät ist eine potentielle Werbefläche. Das reicht ja schon. Ganz ohne Datensammeln - das ist dann höchstens noch ein Bonus.


----------



## Multithread (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Rayken schrieb:


> Das ein Android Gerät nicht nach hause telefoniert halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> 
> Google hat Android sicherlich nicht ohne hintergedanken
> entwickelt und verteilt es quasi umsonst.


 Ein Gerücht das sich dankt des Offenen Quellcodes von Android ganz leicht überprüfen lässt

Android selber mag kaum Geld für Google liefern, aber mit dem drumherum kann man durchaus etwas verdienen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Rayken schrieb:


> Aha und was willst du mit einem Android Gerät ohne Zugang zum Playstore?
> 3rd Party Apps Installieren? Nur Telefonieren und Sürfen?


 

was willst du den mit nem mobiltelefon? etwa telefonieren? omg du noob  zu geil. gibts kein icq mehr oder so? ich brauch bis heute kaum ein handy (geschweige denn smartphone), da ich alle irgendwie auch anders kostenlos erreich ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> @ Zappaesk
> Was passiert den mit MS?



MS ist dabei die absolute Vormachtstellung, die sie seit Mitte/Ende der 90er Jahre hatte zu verlieren. Das hängt z.B. damit zusammen, dass der klassische PC ebenfalls an Bedeutung einbüßt und es einfach Alternativen gibt, die es eben früher nicht gab. Google, Facebook und Konsorten sind die Profiteure.


----------



## CooperakaTigger (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Joyn ist meiner Meinung nach aber ein schlechter Scherz.


 
Völlig deiner Meinung, bis heute hab ich nicht verstanden was sich Vodafone und Co. davon eigentlich erhoffen


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> An Whatsapp dürften viele interessiert sein.



Ja. Aber kaufen können nur Google oder Fratzenbook.


----------



## blackout24 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Ich erhoffe mir ehrlich gesagt einige technische Verbesserungen am Protokoll, wenn das Ding an Google geht.  Ob das nun WhatsApp Inc. oder Google Inc. gehört ist am Ende egal. 
Bei Google kann man als Android User davon ausgehen, dass es die Android Welt verbessert indem sie es mit anderen Diensten integrieren. Kosten wird es eh nix.
Vielleicht wird man bald aus dem Browser seine Unterhaltungen  weiterführen können am PC, mit einem vollfunktionsfähigen "WhatsApp" was in das  Google Konto integriert ist.


Als iPhone User würde ich mir aber sorgen machen. Irgedwann kommt Apple auf die Idee was eigenes machen damit nicht noch mehr Google aufs iPhone kommt und failt damit wie mit Apple Maps.


----------



## Revenger (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Hideout schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn teure und begrenzte SMS Flat? Ich zahl für unbegrenzt SMS, 800mb Internetflat und 60 Freiminuten nur 8€/mtl insgesamt. Und ich hab überall Netz
> WhatsApp ist ganz nützlich in einigen Bereichen, aber fürs normale Schreiben nutze ich immer noch SMS.


 
Wo gibt es denn so etwas?


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Als iPhone User würde ich mir aber sorgen machen. Irgedwann kommt Apple auf die Idee was eigenes machen damit nicht noch mehr Google aufs iPhone kommt und failt damit wie mit Apple Maps.


 
Apple macht schon lange was eigenes und das funktioniert echt gut: https://www.apple.com/de/ios/messages/ (Nachteil: Funktioniert nur auf Apple-Geräten)

Ich sehe dem ganzen gelassen entgegen. Warum sollte Google z. B. Apple-User ausschließen? Dann wären sie reichlich blöd...


----------



## Jahai (8. April 2013)

Revenger schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn so etwas?



Interessiert mich auch, klingt gut


----------



## blackout24 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



keinnick schrieb:


> Apple macht schon lange was eigenes und das funktioniert echt gut: https://www.apple.com/de/ios/messages/ (Nachteil: Funktioniert nur auf Apple-Geräten)
> 
> Ich sehe dem ganzen gelassen entgegen. Warum sollte Google z. B. Apple-User ausschließen? Dann wären sie reichlich blöd...



Ich glaube eher anders herum. Apple will ungern noch mehr Google Apps in ihrer Apple Welt haben. Darum wollten sie ja auch Maps mit was eigenem ersetzen. Hier wirds halt schwer, da sich mit ihrem iMessenger keine Konkurenz sind. Das könnte dann andere Panikreaktionen bei Apple hervor rufen.


----------



## Overkee (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher anders herum. Apple will ungern noch mehr Google Apps in ihrer Apple Welt haben. Darum wollten sie ja auch Maps mit was eigenem ersetzen. Hier wirds halt schwer, da sich mit ihrem iMessenger keine Konkurenz sind. Das könnte dann andere Panikreaktionen bei Apple hervor rufen.


 
Was passiert, wenn Apple versucht Apps von Google zu ersetzen haben wir ja alle beim Kartendienst gesehen. Es wäre sowohl von Google als auch von Apple ziemlich blöd sich gegenseitig auszuschließen. Zum einen wären die Kunden sauer und zum anderen würde es die Basis für neue Konkurrenz schaffen.


----------



## Gast20140710 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, wieso benutzen wir eigentlich solche Clients wie Whatsapp oder Viber usw.?
> 
> Im Zeitalter von Flats welche sich auch im Prepaid - Lager eingefunden haben, ist es doch sinnvoller aus gründen wie z.B. Datenschutz etc. auf die gute alte SMS zurück zugreifen.
> In meinem Familien bzw. Bekanntenkreis haben nahezu 95% eine SMS Flat oder halt einen billigen Tarif.
> ...


 

schon mal koordinaten, bilder oder videos per sms verschickt?
des weiteren möchte ich mal eine sms-flat für 78ct im jahr sehen.

(auf die lachhafte 160-zeichen-begrenzung der antiken sms-technik gehe ich besser gar nicht erst ein)


----------



## kühlprofi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Mir egal ob es facebook oder google kauft, spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## Revenger (8. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher anders herum. Apple will ungern noch mehr Google Apps in ihrer Apple Welt haben. Darum wollten sie ja auch Maps mit was eigenem ersetzen. Hier wirds halt schwer, da sich mit ihrem iMessenger keine Konkurenz sind. Das könnte dann andere Panikreaktionen bei Apple hervor rufen.


 
Ich fand das richtig seitens Apple. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und mittlerweile ist die Google Maps App auf iOS besser als auf Android (laut Google).


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Artikel darf geupdated werden: heise.de


----------



## horst--one (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

lieber Google als fking Facebook!!!


----------



## Ahab (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



horst--one schrieb:


> lieber Google als fking Facebook!!!


 
QUAKQUAKQUAK! Wurde dementiert. Also keine Angst.


----------



## horst--one (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Ahab schrieb:


> QUAKQUAKQUAK! Wurde dementiert. Also keine Angst.


 
Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Also ein Gerücht wie die "DirectX wird aussterben"-News?


----------



## Voodoo2 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

*Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*






egal ob google oder gesichtsfratze

das ist ja echt übel


aber das beste am schluss es wurde dementiert


----------



## Felixxz2 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Super irgendwann haben Google und Apple alles aufgekauft -.-
> 
> Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft einfach alles erfolgreiche kaufen und ausschlachten bzw. Auf gewinnmaximierung auslegen machen die doch alle


 
Bester Post des Tages.
Wirklich überraschend, dass Firmen am größten Mobile Messengerdienst der Welt interessiert sind......
Sehr wahrscheinlich wird sich dadurch nichts ändern für den User, aber Hauptsache der Shitstorm läuft hier 

Nein wartet, ihr habt Recht. Google führt bestimmt wieder Kosten pro Nachricht ein und liest alle eure geheimen Sexchats mit der versauten Anna aus der 9B....diese miesen Schweine......


----------



## kühlprofi (19. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Bester Post des Tages.
> Wirklich überraschend, dass Firmen am größten Mobile Messengerdienst der Welt interessiert sind......
> Sehr wahrscheinlich wird sich dadurch nichts ändern für den User, aber Hauptsache der Shitstorm läuft hier
> 
> Nein wartet, ihr habt Recht. Google führt bestimmt wieder Kosten pro Nachricht ein und liest alle eure geheimen Sexchats mit der versauten Anna aus der 9B....diese miesen Schweine......



 made my day.

btw.. wieso weisst du das von der Anna, das hab ich doch gar niemandem erzählt


----------



## DarkMo (20. April 2013)

*AW: Google plant übernahme des Messengerdienstes WhatsApp, Facebook ebenfalls interessiert*

Da siehste ma, wie schnell das seine Kreise dreht. Google is schon voll dabei


----------

